# Kuwait - How Different from UAE?



## Lovish (Jul 25, 2015)

Dear all, 

I am currently working in UAE and for a new job prospect planning to move to Kuwait for initial posting. I had a very rewarding professional experience in UAE and Kuwait is going to be my next big step, but in ability to find much information on Kuwait is making me a bit confused.

can someone please throw some light on difference of living in Abu Dhabi and in Kuwait?

Salary expectations if I should have?

Are there cinemas in Kuwait?

is life as chilled as living In Abu Dhabi or Dubai or there are some restrictions??

Appreciate your guidance and replies. 

thank you.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
If you know anything about living and working in Saudi Arabia - then Kuwait is more like this than the UAE.
My grandfather worked and died and is buried their - in an oil rig accident in 1955!
Kuwait had a purge of expats a few years back.
No booze or pork!
I would need to be offered a very handsome package to swap the life we have in this amazing country - for a life in more conservative countries like Saudi Arabia or Kuwait.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## emmazarah (Sep 13, 2017)

UAE is luxurious of all and I love my native Dubai  . My uncle is staying in Kuwait and I can surely say that Kuwait will not be fun as UAE. It's a conservative place. Salary may be high there in Kuwait and you will be comfortable if you just need to lead a normal life there.


----------

